# races at park lane



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

ok guys friday may 10th 2013 races at park lane hobbies running skinny tire tjets wide tire cars and hot rods and derby wagons. see u all there.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

still on for friday at shop races.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Ill be there IF I don't have to work Saturday.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Im going to try to be there and I have to be at work at 6am on Saturday. 

Slow Ed


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm working Friday night, got to get my work boots polished. Lol Pat


----------



## Slot Kid (May 4, 2013)

*its Slot kid*

Does this one count ?


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

races r still on 4 friday night at hobby shop see u guys there.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I was heading that way but somebody behind me decided not to stop when I did so by the time the cops came and made their report I was late and out of the mood for racin!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Dude, that sucks.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race results 4 may 10th*

ok heres the race results 4 may 10th 2013 
skinny tire tjets
1. al 77
2. mike 76
3. jake 71
4. ed 71
5. darrell 69
6. krik 67
7. bart 65.

fat tire tjets
1. mike 89
2. al 87
3. ed 87
4. krik 83
5. darrell 80
6. jake 80
7. bart 71

hot rods

1. mike 77
2. darrell 76
3. al 74
4. bart 73
5. ed 71
6. krik 71
7. jake 67.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

brownie374 said:


> I was heading that way but somebody behind me decided not to stop when I did so by the time the cops came and made their report I was late and out of the mood for racin!


 Ouch!! Hope your ok. What were you driving and how bad is the damage?


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your ride to the hobby store Rick, I hope your ok.

Hear are the pictures from tonight


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the concerns guys,wreck wasn't too bad and it was in the company truck.Could have been worse like on the bike or in the vette,at least with the truck there was no assault charge lol:wave:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Work may not like it also. I hope all will be good. Mid pack racer,Pat


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

They don't like it they take the truck back!


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Someone remind me next time that when mike wines about his car beening slow, don't tune it up right before the race for him, as he goes out and kicked my butt with it, I'll just bring some cheese for him. 

Slow Ed


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

We are both slow learners, 'eh Ed? LOL I don't know about your lanes, but mine was hard to drve with all the sand on them. I think a sandbag was leaking.......


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Tooo funny! All I can say is my engine builder is awesome, my chassis guy is great and when my cars aren't running right anymore, my new touch up tune guy works wonders. I apologize in advance for any future competetive attempts at winning, Ok, I'm over it!!! Lol.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

The rivalry heats up! Ain't it fun?:thumbsup:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

thats funny bring him cheese lol make it holly cheese lol.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

We have the wine and cheese I guess I'll bring the crackers. LOL Pat


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

i see that i took 2nd place in hot rods oh my guess all the other hotrods r slowing down lol.:wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Not Mike's hot rod


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

I put a 160* t-stat in my hot rod. Now shes a cool rod and cool cars are fast! Ha


----------

